# Feel worse after taking Antibiotics



## Jayden

I just got back from the doctors because I have strep throat and I was prescribed antibiotics and I feel more dissociated after just taking them.

I am almost thinking of not taking them anymore because I am scared that I'm going to get a lot worse.

Has anyone else had similar experiences?


----------



## opie37060

Jayd said:


> I just got back from the doctors because I have strep throat and I was prescribed antibiotics and I feel more dissociated after just taking them.
> 
> I am almost thinking of not taking them anymore because I am scared that I'm going to get a lot worse.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar experiences?


I would go ahead and take them just to get rid of the strep throat. Infections can be a nasty thing. I have taken quite a few antibiotics but didn't really notice anything. probally because I felt so sick when I was taking them anyway. But a few people on this forum have said that antibiotics caused their dp.


----------



## Jayden

opie37060 said:


> I would go ahead and take them just to get rid of the strep throat. Infections can be a nasty thing. I have taken quite a few antibiotics but didn't really notice anything. probally because I felt so sick when I was taking them anyway. But a few people on this forum have said that antibiotics caused their dp.


Yeah I've seen that too. That makes me skeptical about taking them, I don't really want my DP to get progressively worse.


----------



## Guest

Jayd said:


> Yeah I've seen that too. That makes me skeptical about taking them, I don't really want my DP to get progressively worse.


i think your over thinking it man I dont think antibiotics can permanently raise your dp (well hell who knows lol I never thought I would get dp from smoking weed and here I am) I would say just take it. but again its up to you im not you and your smart enough to make your own decisions


----------



## Guest

#1. If you have a strep throat and don't complete the FULL course of antibiotics you are in for being sicker than Hell with infection.
#2. I agree that any new medication someone hands me gives me pause, but in this case you may be scaring yourself.

I would stay on the antibiotic (or you can strengthen the strep strain and make it less responsive to treatment).
If you feel horrible DP/DR (which I don't think you will), tell your doctor.

Thing is, in the literature where mentally healthy people have gotten DP/DR from say minocycline sp? I think (an acne medication), the DP/DR went away when they went off of the medication. And these cases are rare. There is no medication, rec drug, or herbal supplement that DOESN'T have the potential to backfire on you, but I wouldn't worry about this.

Also, being sick ALWAYS makes my DP/DR worse. So, you may simply feel worse because you are physically ill.
I've had strep about 3 times in my life and wanted to die. THAT made me feel awful and hence my DP/DR got worse.
Bacterial infections and virus' (with fever) tend to make my DP/DR worse. My guess it's that, the strep, not the medication.

Just get better and DON'T cold turkey an antibiotic! Or call your doctor to get switched to another. I doubt you need to do that.


----------



## cbeck

Jayd said:


> I just got back from the doctors because I have strep throat and I was prescribed antibiotics and I feel more dissociated after just taking them.
> 
> I am almost thinking of not taking them anymore because I am scared that I'm going to get a lot worse.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar experiences?


Floraquinalones, can make dp much worse and cause dr. IE-Cipro, Levaquin, Avelox and others. Many people have been floxed and gotten dr, however it usually resides once the antibiotic is d/c. They effect the Gaba receptors. I have been through extensive Lyme treatment and when they tried these meds on me they made my dp/dr much worse. However, strep is nasty and you certainly dont want it to get worse. Just my 2 cents. Get well!


----------



## Visual

Jayd said:


> I just got back from the doctors because I have strep throat and I was prescribed antibiotics and I feel more dissociated after just taking them.
> 
> I am almost thinking of not taking them anymore because I am scared that I'm going to get a lot worse.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar experiences?


A number of antibiotics do affect neurotransmitters. However, it is unlikely to cause permenent change - just having a cold changes things for some members.

What is the antibiotic you were prescribed?


----------



## Jayden

Visual said:


> A number of antibiotics do affect neurotransmitters. However, it is unlikely to cause permenent change - just having a cold changes things for some members.
> 
> What is the antibiotic you were prescribed?


Amoxicillin


----------



## DP boy

it will make it temporaliy worse thats all


----------



## Jayden

DP boy said:


> it will make it temporaliy worse thats all


That's good to hear, thanks for the reply


----------

